# AH-64 Apache Gunship



## FastTrax (Nov 8, 2020)

www.boeing.com/defense/ah-64-apache

www.army-technology.com/projects/apache

www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/ah-64.htm

www.military.com/equipment/ah-64-apache-longbow

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_AH-64_Apache


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

"Comes down and... boogh, and, no more". LOL!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> "Comes down and... boogh, and, no more". LOL!



That's one tough bird of prey Auntie M. Sometimes I imagine if I had the power to set policy for a SOG I would set up the Harrier, the Apache, the Thunderbolt and the Ghostrider for ground support that would be the cat's whiskers. Nothing like looking up and seeing what's going to send you off to the next life.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> That's one tough bird of prey Auntie M. Sometimes I imagine if I had the power to set policy for a SOG I would set up the Harrier, the Apache, the Thunderbolt and the Ghostrider for ground support that would be the cat's whiskers. Nothing like looking up and seeing what's going to send you off to the next life.


The quote I entered was from the third video. 

I'm with you, Fast, the more firepower - the merrier.


----------



## Mat (Nov 10, 2020)

Close air support is close to the ground.  There is a difference between close air and aerial artillery.  I remember the cobras being praised for being the new close air and within 5 months of arriving in country they were all restricted to 1000 feet and given LOCH spotters.  They lost so many new cobras from small arms fire they were more than happy to buy the little Hughes LOCH for the low flying.  It was armed with a mini and a couple rockets so it could defend itself better than a blind cobra.  The little LOCH was the safest and most survivable helicopter in the service at the time.  The tail boom would break away and the little egg shaped body would roll and still be in tact.  This is close air support !   ;0)


----------

